# Alternate webseite down?



## nur (3. Juni 2010)

ist bei euch auch die webseite www.alternate.de nicht erreichbar?
ich versuche schon seit stunden darauf zuzugreifen, ohne erfolg. bei "zackzack" war es heut früh genauso.

edit: sollte keine news sein
mod.bitte verschieben


----------



## fur14n (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

japp ich hab das gleiche Problem.
Und irgendwie bei Mindfactory auch nicht.


----------



## Falcony6886 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

Ja, ich komme weder auf Alternate, Caseking noch Mindfactory drauf... 

Die müssen wohl ein Problem haben oder Wartungsarbeiten durchführen...


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

bei gehts auch nicht
Snogard war letztens auch nicht ereichbar, bei denen lags an der telekom


----------



## Low (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*



nur schrieb:


> ist bei euch auch die webseite www.alternate.de nicht erreichbar?
> ich versuche schon seit stunden darauf zuzugreifen, ohne erfolg. bei "zackzack" war es heut früh genauso.



Best news ever ! NOT


----------



## Fire8ird (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

Gamersware und Caseking gehen bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## Weichkeks (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

Die haben anscheinend alle den selben Provider


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

OMG heute kann keiner bei Alternate einkaufen, was für eine Tragik. 

Das ist aber nicht wirklich eine News wert!


----------



## tm0975 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

tolle news...

dafür gibts ne 
*HD 5870 Vapor-X - 1 GB GDDR5*

gerade für 333 €

ok, wollte nur nen direkteinstieg auf eine der seiten über die preissuchmaschiene testen. hat aber auch nicht geklappt.

Pixmania RADEON HD 5870 VAPOR-X - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0 Preisvergleich Schnäppchen billig Angebot Pixmania RADEON HD 5870 VAPOR-X - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0


----------



## Xel'Naga (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

Ich komme in alle genannten Shops hinein.....
Vielleicht liegts ja bei euren Rechnern


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

Naja, die PCGH Seite hat mit der WErbung auch teils Probleme. Manche Werbeposter werden nicht geladen. Ebenso geht der BP Livestream nicht mehr 

Ich glaub da hats ziemlich böse irgendwas zerschossen


----------



## Hektor123 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

Bei mir wird sogar die Caseking-Werbung nicht angezeigt, weil der Server nicht verfügbar ist!? lol


----------



## Weichkeks (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

hab schon eine brauch ich nicht


----------



## Fire8ird (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

Gamersware geht bei mir wieder nur Alternate und Caseking immernoch nicht.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

bei mir geht auch nix? eine apokalypse? internet bricht zusammen


----------



## basic123 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

Erinnert mich an die South Park Folge "keine Verbindung". Kaum 1 Stunde geht die Seite nicht, schon drehen manche fast durch.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

bei mir is alternate auch nich erreichbar. Zack-zack aber schon


----------



## Raptor69 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

sind wohl alle insollvent?


----------



## tm0975 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*



Raptor69 schrieb:


> sind wohl alle insollvent?



nein, nur deine Rechtschreibung!


----------



## Ossiracer (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

Caseking geht, Alternate geht... Snogard auch


----------



## KOF328 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*



Ossiracer schrieb:


> Caseking geht, Alternate geht... Snogard auch


äh, nein?


----------



## TwilightAngel (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*



> Der folgende Fehler wurde beim Versuch die URL http://alternate.de/ zu holen festgestellt:*Verbindung zu 83.125.39.140 Fehlgeschlagen.*​Das System antwortete: _(111) Connection refused_
> Der Zielhost oder das Zielnetzwerk ist momentan nicht verfügbar. Bitte  wiederholen sie die Anfrage.


Scheint aus manchen Netzwerken nicht erreichbar zu sein.

EDIT: Komisch, caseking.de so nicht erreichbar, aber shop in der Suchmaschine eingegeben und auf den Link geklickt und der geht. Aber dirket über Browser (IE, FF) nicht.


----------



## Amigo (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*



Raptor69 schrieb:


> sind wohl alle insollvent?





tm0975 schrieb:


> nein, nur deine Rechtschreibung!


Deine auch! 

@"Topic": Dass das eine News wert ist... naja... wollte auch was schreiben!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> OMG heute kann keiner bei Alternate einkaufen, was für eine Tragik.
> 
> Das ist aber nicht wirklich eine News wert!


Doch, ist es.

Das ist der entgültige Beweis dass die Welt bald untergehen wird, eine sonst 24/7 erreichbare Website ist down, OMFG!!! 


Btw: Per Konsolenbefehl "tracert" erreiche ich Alternate.de nach etwas warten, via Browser nicht, interessant ...


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: alternate webseite*

Spam, Offtopic, etc.

Daher closed

Btw. ist das KEINE News -.-


----------



## McZonk (3. Juni 2010)

Bitte beim nächsten Mal gleich auf das richtige Unterforum achten, danke!

Thread zudem in den Internetbereich verschoben. Hallo Herr Kollege, ich war schneller .


----------

